

John Doerr: The Next Big Thing - rms
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/05/john-doerr-the-next-big-thing/

======
ww520
Multi-touch on a larger screen does make a difference. The killer app would be
porn-related that would rocket the IPad to mainstream.

------
kvs
iPad will do to personal computers what iPhone did to smartphones. Let's not
worry about iPad or iSlate but think of it as a new mode of computing. I can
see schools, hospitals, first responders (police, ambulance, fire department)
adopting (or moving to) this kind of device. Question is what will they need
on these devices to do their jobs better?

~~~
robryan
One thing they will need is an open device for their custom software. I think
the iPad's play is individuals and other similar open device might capture the
speciality business use cases.

------
arethuza
I wonder what the chances are of getting a response from emailing those folks
directly?

~~~
pvdm
techcrunch or KPKB ?

~~~
arethuza
Kleiner Perkins - they did ask for people to get in touch. It's tempting in a
very very long shot kind of way.

------
pvdm
Next Big Thing is the iPad ? NOT !

------
bluedanieru
I really don't care about the iPad.

I hope it does well, and I think it's a neat device and a good idea, but it's
marketed to a segment that I don't belong to and I can't imagine what I'd do
with it if I had one. Nonetheless I'm sure it will be a wonderful device for a
lot of people.

But saying "Instead of holding a MOUSE, you’re holding MAGIC" might actually
cause me to roll my eyes so hard they rocket out the back of my head.
Artificial gravity and force fields and warp drives are "magic." The iPad is
merely the next big thing (although comparing it to web browsers in impact
might be a bit much).

So is it just me, or does this article overdo it?

~~~
chmike
I'm ready to bet for the success of this type of devices and specially the
iPad. Considering the iPad as a bigger iTouch/iPhone is too reductive. They
have different constrains and thus different usage domains. I would prefer an
open system, but read (again) Getting Real from 37Signals. The iPad
limitations and choices make perfect sense and won't impediment it's adoption.

~~~
bluedanieru
I don't really disagree with any of that, although the degree of success
remains to be seen (and I'd really rather not speculate). But I don't think
it's "magic" even in the most figurative sense.

But again, I don't think it's marketed towards people like me and maybe this
is a part of that.

